# Need info



## declannutley (Aug 20, 2009)

I want to go and work in Canada,i need a work permit but i need a job offer.I cant get a job offer without a work permit.I was thinking of going to Canada as a tourist and try and get a job then apply for a work permit.


----------



## trueclarity (Aug 20, 2009)

Not sure if you can convert a tourist visa to a working one, but you can check that online.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

declannutley said:


> I want to go and work in Canada,i need a work permit but i need a job offer.I cant get a job offer without a work permit.I was thinking of going to Canada as a tourist and try and get a job then apply for a work permit.


You need to have a close look on this website.

Welcome Page | Page d'accueil

Good luck


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

declannutley said:


> I want to go and work in Canada,i need a work permit but i need a job offer.I cant get a job offer without a work permit.I was thinking of going to Canada as a tourist and try and get a job then apply for a work permit.


You can enter Canada as a tourist and stay 6 months. During that time you may look for employment but must find an employer willing to apply for a LMO for you. If it's granted you can then apply for a TWP. If during the period your visitor visa expires you may apply for an extension but must do so no less than 30 days prior to expiry.


----------



## declannutley (Aug 20, 2009)

*need info*

Thanks for that.I belive things slow down this time of year in canada,so maybe it is not the best time of year to go over looking for work?


----------

